# Audient ID4 latency and crackling noise



## Azeroc (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi everyone. I know this is something very often discussed (latency and crackling) but I'm a bit unsure if I made the right choice with Audient ID4. The other option would've been Scarlet solo 3rd gen.
Just bought the Audient ID4 (my price range was max 150€). I'm on windows 10, with a Intel i9 9900k and 32 gb of ram. Played a bit with the samples and frequency but can't seem to make it so I have a decent latency without any crackling noise. Tried also with Audient drivers and Asio4all. 
In kontakt, using Joshua Bell violin for example, I have to set the frequency to 48k and samples to 512 so I don't hear the crackling that much, even though sometimes it's also present with those settings. The latency is 20ms(at least that's what Kontakt is saying). If I try and reduce the samples to a lower value of 64, the crackling is present all the time when I press any keys also the sound disconnecting sometimes. 
As mentioned, I have a pretty good PC and monitoring it, the CPU doesn't go upper than 10% max. 
Is there an issue with Audient soundcards? Should've got the Scarlet instead?


----------



## ghobii (Jul 6, 2020)

I haven't tried ASIO4ALL with my Audient, but they recommend ASIO on their site, which is what I'm using without issues.
You might want to check to see if something in particular on your system is causing problems by downloading LatencyMon. Just follow some of the tests that they explain on their site.


----------



## Azeroc (Jul 6, 2020)

Returned the Audient and went for Scarlet. No problems with it. I keep it to 128 samples, 48 000, using Focusrite Asio drivers and I get a latency of 6ms without any crackling noise. Yeah, a mute monitors button or option while headphones connected would've been nice, but hey, you can't have them all .


----------

